# [WR] Marcel Peters 19 moves, FMC



## Sajwo (Jan 9, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1292&cat=15&rnd=1

Tied WR, nice!

Scramble: B U2 F U2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D R F U2 L2 R2 U' F' L2

Premove L' (1/1)
F2 L2 F' U' % F' (5/6) - pseudo 2x2x3 + blocks
D L' D' (3/9) - EO + more blocks
B' L B' L' B' L2 F' (7/16) - L3C
% = U' F' D F U F' D' F (8-5/19)

Solution: F2 L2 F' U2 F' D F U F' L' D' B' L B' L' B' L2 F' L' (19 Moves)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 9, 2016)

What the hell, Sub-God again! Congrats! Can't wait to see what the mean is going to be, maybe WR too.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 9, 2016)

What's with the DNS for everyone?


----------



## EMI (Jan 9, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> What's with the DNS for everyone?



They did not start the second and third attempts yet.


----------



## Goosly (Jan 9, 2016)

Can't wait for the video


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 9, 2016)

I hope this solve will be more than glorified CFOP/Petrus...


----------



## mycube (Jan 9, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I hope this solve will be more than glorified CFOP/Petrus...



It was. He had 3 corners in 16 and a bit luck with the insertion. Really nice solution


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2016)

Didn't think we'd get another sub-20 for a while. Congrats Marcel!


----------



## whauk (Jan 9, 2016)

There goes my ER 
Congrats Marcel! Can't wait to see the solution


----------



## Kudz (Jan 9, 2016)

Not even sub-wr.
vgj, go for more


----------



## Berd (Jan 9, 2016)

Amazing! I wanna see the scramble!


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 9, 2016)

Great job, can't wait to see the solution!


----------



## asacuber (Jan 9, 2016)

tied this tied that, FMC is just hard to sub-wr...

GJ tho


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 9, 2016)

Three people could potentially break the WR mean.


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 9, 2016)

I didnt think it be tied so fast


----------



## asacuber (Jan 9, 2016)

27 for tied WR mean,gogogogo


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm surprised that WR single has been gotten 3 times recently when it's so much more difficult than a 25.00 mean (at home I've had several sub-WR means but my pb single is only 22)


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 9, 2016)

so I wake up and this happens... wtf
gj anyway, 19 is insane


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 9, 2016)

Scramble & solution?


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2016)

His mean was 26.33, 0.33 from his pb

taking the best results at the comp for each scramble makes a 23.33 mean


----------



## Marcel P (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the congratulations. Here is my Solution. I'm very unhappy that I didn't find anything good on the 2nd and 3rd scramble.

Scramble: B U2 F U2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D R F U2 L2 R2 U' F' L2

Premove L' (1/1)
F2 L2 F' U' % F' (5/6) - pseudo 2x2x3 + blocks
D L' D' (3/9) - EO + more blocks
B' L B' L' B' L2 F' (7/16) - L3C
% = U' F' D F U F' D' F (8-5/19)

Solution: F2 L2 F' U2 F' D F U F' L' D' B' L B' L' B' L2 F' L' (19 Moves)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 9, 2016)

Congrats!! That's just beautiful!


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2016)

Marcel P said:


> Thanks for all the congratulations. Here is my Solution. I'm very unhappy that I didn't find anything good on the 2nd and 3rd scramble.
> 
> Scramble: B U2 F U2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D R F U2 L2 R2 U' F' L2
> 
> ...



That's a cool solution, congrats on the WR!


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 9, 2016)

The tru beauty of FMC is that I don't understand anything from the solutions


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 9, 2016)

I can see how this would be a nice FMC scramble, but 19 is just insane! gj!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 9, 2016)

Crazy how it took over 3 years to beat 20, and now there are two 19s in the space of 3 months. 
Congrats! Nice solution.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 9, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Crazy how it took over 3 years to beat 20, and now there are two 19s in the space of 3 months.
> Congrats! Nice solution.



And in future such a things will happen even more often.. 



Spoiler


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 9, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> And in future such a things will happen even more often..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, the wonderfulness of cubing.


----------



## h2f (Jan 9, 2016)

Congrats. Very nice solution. 

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## G2013 (Jan 9, 2016)

my god.

actually, sub-god. Twice. That's not OK



Sajwo said:


> And in future such a things will happen even more often..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn damn damn Feliks' avg is still 1st place same nooo way


----------



## RhysC (Jan 10, 2016)

Dang. Good to see more people get good FMC solves.


----------



## Sam N (Jan 10, 2016)

congrats on the world record. It was one move less than optimal which is very good. the solution was great!


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 10, 2016)

Raptor56 said:


> It was one move less than optimal which is very good.



Do you realize this wouldn't be possible?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 10, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> Do you realize this wouldn't be possible?



He means optimal for the scramble was 18 so he was oneove more than that.

I guess he got confused cause usually in cubing less is better. (just FMC and MBLD are weird)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> He means optimal for the scramble was 18 so he was oneove more than that.
> 
> I guess he got confused cause usually in cubing less is better. (just FMC and MBLD are weird)



I think in FMC less is better as well?


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 10, 2016)

very cool solution :tu


----------



## Themagicman03 (Jan 10, 2016)

I think with everyone getting so good at FMC I'm going to have to get into the event, because I don't want to fall too behind! Congrats on tying the world record and I hope we see great things from you in the future for singles and means!


----------



## Hong Seungbin (Jan 11, 2016)

No NISS??!!!


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 11, 2016)

Hong Seungbin said:


> No NISS??!!!



Who cares if he didn't use NISS if he found an amazing solution just on the normal scramble. He obviously knows NISS.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 11, 2016)

Hong Seungbin said:


> No NISS??!!!



I'd consider the premove as NISS 

he also used NISS but the better continuation just happened to be on normal for the majority of the solution


----------



## nalralz (Jan 11, 2016)

Again? WTH?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 11, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I'd consider the premove as NISS
> 
> he also used NISS but the better continuation just happened to be on normal for the majority of the solution



I wouldn't. Thats just understanding Pseudo Blocks and how to add premoves for that. 

Normal Inverse Scramble Switch is more using your progress to completely switch from Normal to Inverse and vise versa.


Obviously switching after those first 5 moves will lead you to finding the 2move more to 2x2x3 but I found it more as directly just adding the premoves to solve the 2move Pseudo 2x2x3.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 15, 2016)

Congratz Marcel!


----------



## guusrs (Jan 18, 2016)

I figured out that after the first 5 moves switching the scramble (NISS) will get you more easily to that 16 move L3C. 
And no corner-insertion is needed, just solve 3 corners subsequently and 5 moves cancel automatically .....
I wonder why no other competitor found this 19 move beauty..
(Sorry Marcel)


----------



## G2013 (Jan 18, 2016)

guusrs said:


> I figured out that after the first 5 moves switching the scramble (NISS) will get you more easily to that 16 move L3C.
> And no corner-insertion is needed, just solve 3 corners subsequently and 5 moves cancel automatically .....
> I wonder why no other competitor found this 19 move beauty..
> (Sorry Marcel)



I don't understand how you don't currently have any FMC WRs, Guus xD


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 18, 2016)

guusrs said:


> I figured out that after the first 5 moves switching the scramble (NISS) will get you more easily to that 16 move L3C.
> And no corner-insertion is needed, just solve 3 corners subsequently and 5 moves cancel automatically .....
> I wonder why no other competitor found this 19 move beauty..
> (Sorry Marcel)



The old question: "Why didn't I see this?" 

No other question has worked better to torture good FMCers in the history of the WCA.


----------



## Marcel P (Jan 18, 2016)

guusrs said:


> I figured out that after the first 5 moves switching the scramble (NISS) will get you more easily to that 16 move L3C.
> And no corner-insertion is needed, just solve 3 corners subsequently and 5 moves cancel automatically .....
> I wonder why no other competitor found this 19 move beauty..
> (Sorry Marcel)



After I saw that an L Move on the Inverse creates a pseudo 1x2x3 block I switched to the normal scramble. Then my first linear solution was the 16 Move skeleton. I decided to insert the corners before switching again after the first 5 Moves.

When I was at home after the competition I looked again on my solution and found this 20 Move Solution with a similar start. Seems to be a very potential scramble:

Premove F' (1/1)
F2 L2 $ F' U F' U2 (6/7) - 2x2x3 + blocks
D L' D' (3/10) - EO
L' B L' B' L2 B2 (6/16) - L3E
$ = L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 D (8-4/20)

Solution: R2 U R2 F2 L2 D F' U F' U2 D L' D' L' B L' B' L2 B2 F' (20 Moves)


----------

